# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Question sur le moteur Verity

## PoissonBouge

Bonjour,

Sur un projet, j'utilise le moteur Verity Search coupl avec une collection. Je souhaite permettre une recherche avec une tolrance de 1 caractre. L'attribut criteria est donc prcd de <TYPO/1>. Le type est lui en "simple"

Toutefois un problme se pose: Lors d'une recherche comprenant un chiffre, celui-ci est tout bonnement ignor s'il est seul.

Un exemple, la recherche sur "structure 10m" marche bien alors que "structure 10" ne renvoi aucun rsultat. La tolrance tant de un caractre les rsultats devraient tre les mmes je pense.

Voici le code : 



```
<cfsearch name="resultats_recherche" collection="col_structures" type="simple" criteria="<TYPO/1>#lCase(form.rech)#" suggestions="5">
```

Y a-t'il un paramtre que j'aurais pu oublier, quelque chose  changer dans ma balise?

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------

